

Open mailto: links in Gmail - bemmu
http://blog.monstuff.com/archives/000238.html

======
nx
Hey, that's A BIT old. May 2005? Firefox already supports this with minimum
configuration required, much less Greasemonkey scripting.

------
nirmal
Safari supports using gmail as your mail client. I just wish I could get
mobile safari to do the same.

~~~
hboon
How do you configure that?

~~~
nirmal
I was slightly mistaken. It works because I have Gmail Notifier installed. It
sets OS X's default mail application to Gmail.

------
allenbrunson
the google gmail notifier takes care of that, as well as having a bunch of
other features.

<http://toolbar.google.com/gmail-helper/>

